# http server returned error 501



## Leesamulvaney (May 1, 2009)

Hi
Have just downloaded avast home edition and can't update the virus database.tries to download file servers.def.vpu and the above error message keeps coming up. Also my windows firewall is saying avast is out of date? avast found 3 trojans,must have something to do with these files,which are all system 32 files.any help appreciated.not exactly a computer whizz here...


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello -

It's quite possible the machine is infected with something which blocks updates to AV servers.

You can manually update Avast here, though it's also an Avast page, you can use another machine to download the file, and transfer it to the affected machine.

http://www.avast.com/eng/updates.html

It's also possible there's a proxy set up, preventing access.

*In IE: Tools Menu -> Internet Options -> Connections Tab ->Lan Settings > uncheck "use a proxy server" or reconfigure the Proxy server again in case you have set it previously.

In Firefox in Tools Menu -> Options... -> Advanced Tab -> Network Tab -> "Settings" under Connection and uncheck the proxyserver, set it to No Proxy.

If you think the machine is infected...for more detailed assistance...

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

